# breast cancer recurrence



## JTE79 (Sep 1, 2015)

Dr note states recurrence of breast cancer in the chest wall. 
The patient has had several years since initial treatment and a mastectomy.

Is this coded as mets to the chest wall with a history of breast cancer or is it coded as the original cancer ex: RUL with ER+.  Or per my doctors direction chest wall primary with a history of breast cancer.  
I have coded it as mets to the chest wall with history.  If I had to code it differently I would code it as the original breast cancer code.
Any thoughts?
Thanks,
Jennifer


----------



## mitchellde (Sep 1, 2015)

Recurrence in the chest wall is mets to the chest wall with history of breast cancer.


----------

